
Sample GCHQ Mathematics Aptitude Test [pdf] - CarolineW
https://www.gchq-careers.co.uk/media/30806/Sample_Maths_Aptitude_Test.pdf
======
Someone
Nice test, but I wouldn't use #4 in an _aptitude_ test, as it assumes
familiarity with specific mathematical terminology. 'Continuous' is high
school math, 'locally constant', I think, is guessable by those who have a
mathematical mind, but 'almost everywhere'
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almost_everywhere](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almost_everywhere))?

Also, as usual, there are a few "with a beard" that people may just know the
answer to (the cake one, for example). On the other hand, knowing the answer
to some of these may be enough to show mathematical aptitude.

------
ergot
Opening this in an airgapped machine

